# Another early suprise from Black Library: Red Tithe



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Carcharadons: Red Tithe (eBook)










*Carcharadons: Red Tithe*

*A Warhammer 40,000 novel*
Night has fallen on the prison world of Zartak. Renegades from the Imperium's dawn stalk the complex, bringing pain and death. But something just as dangerous awaits them: the loyal, but brutal and predatory, Carcharodons.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
A darkened prison, a pack of Night Lords and the Imperium's most predatory Space Marines - what more could you want from a story?



*THE STORY*

On the prison world of Zartak, darkness has fallen on arbitrators and inmates alike. The Night Lords have come, and with them the shadow of fear and pain. But they are not the only ones with an interest in Zartak. From the void, running on silent, another fleet emerges. Its warriors are grey-clad and white-faced, and their eyes are as black as the Outer Dark - the savage Carcharodon Astra. As these two packs of ancient, merciless predators stalk the shadows of the prison colony, both seeking a single young inmate with unnatural talents, the corridors run red, and both factions will have to fight tooth and claw to leave Zartak alive.

Written by Robbie MacNiven



Just bought and downloaded it. So its available.

Edit:
Finished the book, a great read and quite a page turner. I found the characters engaging, both sides in the conflict got treated equally and neither one felt like mostly faceless mooks like what Tyrant of the Hollow Worlds suffered from with the poor depiction of the space wolves.


Minor spoiler.



Its all but confirmed that the Carcharodon Astra are ravenguard successors. Making constant references to the forgotten one that ordered them into the void, and only by his return could their exile be ended. Furthermore, a reverential mention of the Shade Lord and their habits of being slavers all but seals it as them being descended from the exiled remnants of the terran contingent of the Ravenguard legion prior to the comming of Corax. The slavers led by Shade Lord Arkhas Fal.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking forward to reading the hardback version of this one. Curious what you think of it Lucian.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Looking forward to reading the hardback version of this one. Curious what you think of it Lucian.
> 
> 
> LotN


I just updated my OP.


----------

